# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Русские и русскоговорящие читатели глупее чем англоязычные?

## Евгений Батиков

БГ 2.7

Английский комментарий:



> ...One is often attached to family life, namely to wife, children and other members, on the basis of “skin disease.”...


Комментарий на русском:



> ...Материальные представления о жизни делают таких людей рабами своей семьи — жены, детей и других родственников. В основе этой привязанности лежит «кожная болезнь»*...


В конце отрывка стоит сноска (*):



> * Имеется в виду отождествление себя или другого человека с материальным телом. (Прим. редактора.)


Даже я, как человек, не очень посвященный в науку о Кришне, понимаю, что "кожная болезнь", о которой говорит Прабхупада, это не герпес и прочие болячки, а отождествление с материей. Тем более это понятно, т.к. "кожная болезнь" написана в кавычках. В английской версии такой сноски нет.

----------


## vijitatma das

Дело не в том, что кто-то глупее, а в том, что редактор заботится о понятности текста. Выражение "skin disease" для английского читателя в данном контексте не менее загадочно, чем для русского и далеко не так очевидно, особенно для читателя, мало знакомого с философией "Гиты". Редактор русского перевода выяснил, что именно подразумевает Прабхупада под "кожной болезнью", и разъяснил читателю. Английский редактор этого делать не стал. Это его выбор, его право.

----------

